# Some Of My Mounts- Whitetail



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

Here are some of my mounts I did this year. I Live in Northwest Ohio. I do this as a hobby.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

man I can see why your AT name is luv2hunt_wt that is some good looking deer I hope to some day kill somthing like that myself thanks for putting up the pic's


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks, but if you are thinking they are mine there not. They are deer that I mounted for people this year. I do taxidermy work on the side. I did 12 heads this year. I usually have a very fast turn around. I tell people 6 months but I usually have them done in a few months. Thanks for the comment. If you live near northwest Ohio and want to ask some questions just send me a PM and I will get ahold of you.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

the mounts look great!


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## paddy16 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great looking mounts nice job!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, very nice mounts - looks like excellent craftmanship

Very good job!!!


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice mounts. Good looking bucks also!


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments. If you are close and need a whitetail mounted e-mail me.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments. I will be putting a few more on pretty soon.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*more pictures*

Here is a turkey that I just got done mounting. This is only the second bird that I have done. It has an artificial head. I have mounted lots of whitetail but I thought I would do some turkey's.. Please give me your opinions. They only help me improve on my work. Thanks.


----------



## Sticks & Stones (May 20, 2009)

How much do you charge for a shoulder mount??


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice deer!


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do want real critiques or just a nice pat on the shoulder???


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

justin33 said:


> Do want real critiques or just a nice pat on the shoulder???


I think if he wanted a critique he would have asked for it. Thats why I havent said a thing.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

He said he wanted opinions, just no need to be rude about it


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Yes*

Yes, please give me your opinions. Maybe thru a private message. It only helps me. My goal is to do the best job that I can do. I have already had a few comments from members thru private messages saying they might have done something a little different. So, I value your opinions. Thank You.


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

*critique*

I don't want to be rude, or hurt any feelings here, but if you have a real desire to do quality work, take your time and study refrence. the mounts that you've posted are a good example of putting a deer together, but not taking your time. The nose pad allignment and texture are wrong, the lip line is pulled, the eye shape is way off, and your ear shape and rotation leave a lot to be desired. The last thing I want to do is discourage you, but if nobody tells me were I make mistakes, I can never get any better. if you thin the eyes more, then for a few days after you mount the deer, you can keep adjusting the skin until it's dry. the end result will be way less poxi-sculp used to finish. also undertuck the tear ducts sio they are closed after drying. Use lots of refrence, and go to your state compotitions. Enter in profesional and take your lumps. It will only make you better. I will send a pick of one I just finished to show that we all (I meen me expecially) have a lot left to learn.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think your mounts look good.I'm not a big fan of the ears swep back .I like them more straight out or even a little forward .I think the deers posture has a lot to do with it .With the ears back it should look like it's ready to fight.
I had an 11 pointer done last year ,not a big deer but a nice rack ,they put the ears going up with the antlers ,I dont care for this mount at all .The year befor they mounted a nice 8 pointer for me and it looks great that's why I brought my 11 p0inter back to them .The next time I'll talk to them a little more.
I think you do great work ,this is just my 2 cents.Keep up the good work.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with setting the ears back. A deer's ears in nature are all over the place, all the time. The only time the are forward is when it hears or sees something straight ahead. He has the right idea of making the ears cocked back, he just needs to work on the rotation a little.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments guys. Justin, I like your mounts. As far as the nose are you using any clay on the nose with a roller to get your effect? Thanks.


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

about 1/64" of critter clay under pad, then press in actual pattern with t-pin before dry. Next modge podge each nodule to its actual shape. dry over night then paint. Flesh then brown then pains gray. Here is a better pick of that nose.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I dident say there was anything wrong with them that way .I just said I dont care for them that way .
Again they look good ,Great mounts and nice deer .Keep up the good work .


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

The mounts look great.


----------

